# The DP Manual....has anybody on here read it...was he ever a member of the forum?



## eddy1886

http://www.dpmanual.com/

http://www.corkindependent.com/healthfitness/topics/articles/2016/07/07/4122855-getting-to-grips-with-depersonalization/

Been doing some googling and i came across this Irish director who is actually in the public eye and has written this book...It interested me for 2 reasons...

1 He is Irish...

2 He is a public figure...

Are we dealing with another HH here???

Im actually considering buying the book just to expose him as a fraud if thats what he is...

He makes pretty strong claims about total recovery...

In fact If i do buy the book and it does anything for my 20 something years of continuous DP Im gonna start promoting it...

What has me thinking is that he is a public figure...And because of that why would he risk being exposed as just another schister trying to make a few dollars out of his DP experience...


----------



## Phantasm

I'd not heard of this one tbh, but looked it up and see it's one of those programs. They do seem to follow a certain business model. It doesn't seem wildly cynical like some, but will still cost you $90.

Generally my attitude to these things is that there's no information you can't put in an affordable paperback.


----------



## eddy1886

This one has been promoted in newspaper articles here in Ireland Phantasm....I mean im highly sceptical myself when it comes to DP books...Ive read a few over the long 20 plus years of my DP career and there is the same message in them all...(They are basically info about symptoms etc and nothing more) Theres never any proper factual and proof tested methods of recovery or tried and tested coping techniques in them...

Just found it interesting that a public figure would stick their neck out there regarding such a grey topic research wise as DP...

Interesting if nothing more!


----------



## eddy1886

Im also wondering if anybody ever remembers him being a member on this Forum???

Cos if he was I would like to read through some of his posts...

Feckin feel like a private eye now LOL

The suspicious DP mind LOL...Does it ever stop questioning and doubting :mrgreen:


----------



## Phantasm

Oh yeah, I totally agree, these programs tend to follow a pattern where they go on-and-on-and-on about symptoms etc (I think it's to bore people into a state of suggestibility!) to reel people in, then once people already feel invested by watching the free content, they take you to the cash register.

What you are paying for is fluff and filler.

Usually the actual technique at the center, which they guard so preciously, is something well known, already published and established, such as distraction etc.

Charles Lindon is a guilty culprit of doing this.


----------



## Phantasm

I've no idea if he was a member here though!


----------



## eddy1886

I have emailed the fella in question directly as regards the legitimacy of his claims...Remains to be seen what kind of reply I get...

Of course upon further reading the website has a Disclaimer !

Go Figure!!!


----------



## TDX

I have a pdf of a version from 2009 that I found somewhere on the internet. So if you think you really need it I can give it to you.


----------



## allison84

Hi eddy
In the very beginingof my dp i did purchase that manual 
To be honest and it probably sounds silly but i cant remember what it had in it because of my memory problems. 
I know it had the symptoms and one of the things he says in it to help you , is to keep busy and not visit these forums. 
I dont have the manual anymore, because when i paid for it 
I got a email from him which I had to download his link to the manual. 
If i had of followed his advice maybe i could of been over the dp by now , but in the beginning of thiz hell i was so foggy and obsessive i honestly couldnt get into the swing of anything.


----------



## Chicane

I would imagine that it contains much the same material as something like the Linden method.

These programs are slick-looking on the surface, but I think the core of it will leave you feeling one of two ways:

1) This is fluff and not worth it.
2) This is too difficult to realistically follow.

I've checked out some of these anxiety/DP guides in the past, quite a few in fact, and they either center around common knowledge and tired cliches, or else a radical set of steps that nobody with any type of DP-related condition would feel comfortable undertaking.

I also did not see a refund policy on that particular site, which the Linden method did have at least (and which I took advantage of). So be wary if you do go for it, as unfortunately, this is still just a business for guys like this. I keep coming back to the feeling that someone who had been through this hell would give out the information necessary to beat it for free. In that sense, I have infinitely more respect for those who post their stories in the recovery section on this forum, and those who still struggle with it but continue to talk about it and discuss their feelings here.

The sheer callousness of someone getting over DP, then rubbing their hands together gleefully, going "I can make money with this" seems both sickening and unrealistic on some level. Either way, I wouldn't expect much out of the program.


----------



## eddy1886

Chicane said:


> I would imagine that it contains much the same material as something like the Linden method.
> 
> These programs are slick-looking on the surface, but I think the core of it will leave you feeling one of two ways:
> 
> 1) This is fluff and not worth it.
> 2) This is too difficult to realistically follow.
> 
> I've checked out some of these anxiety/DP guides in the past, quite a few in fact, and they either center around common knowledge and tired cliches, or else a radical set of steps that nobody with any type of DP-related condition would feel comfortable undertaking.
> 
> I also did not see a refund policy on that particular site, which the Linden method did have at least (and which I took advantage of). So be wary if you do go for it, as unfortunately, this is still just a business for guys like this. I keep coming back to the feeling that someone who had been through this hell would give out the information necessary to beat it for free. In that sense, I have infinitely more respect for those who post their stories in the recovery section on this forum, and those who still struggle with it but continue to talk about it and discuss their feelings here.
> 
> The sheer callousness of someone getting over DP, then rubbing their hands together gleefully, going "I can make money with this" seems both sickening and unrealistic on some level. Either way, I wouldn't expect much out of the program.


Excellent observations Chicane !!

Im still waiting for a reply to my email....Ive a funny feeling i will be left waiting LOL


----------



## eddy1886

Got a reply to my email...

Was told if I bought the book and followed the instructions and it didnt work I will get my money back...

Thats fair enough I suppose...


----------



## HeadJustWont

If he was a member, more than likely he didn't like his experience here since he recommends people to not use dp/dr forums. And that the people who do use them are impossible to 'cure'.


----------



## Mistyclouds

Well its worth a try if you've had it for 20 years,

"You miss all the shots you don't take."


----------



## Marisa

I was curious about this as well.


----------



## nickcb96

eddy1886 said:


> Got a reply to my email...
> 
> Was told if I bought the book and followed the instructions and it didnt work I will get my money back...
> 
> Thats fair enough I suppose...


Did he ever say that he was apart of this forum?


----------



## Marmalade

Eddy did you order it and try it? Money back guarantee sounds reasonable.


----------



## eddy1886

Never ordered it in the end.......He never mentioned the forum either but i have a funny feeling he was a member at one stage...


----------



## nickcb96

eddy1886 said:


> Never ordered it in the end.......He never mentioned the forum either but i have a funny feeling he was a member at one stage...


I actually ended up ordering it and it actually gave me a lot of reassurance in times that I needed it. It truly gives a whole guideline on how he recovered. A lot of stuff honestly is what people have already said on here. It mostly focuses on how anxiety is the cause for all of this. I actually ended up almost recovered last month but unfortunately I got some bad news and now I'm back in the struggle.


----------



## James2368

I bought it a couple of months ago. Some points he makes are quite good, other chapters are more specific to his case but in the end everybody has to cure himself. There is no general cure to DP....


----------



## anniephantom

I fucking love the DP Manual. Saved my life


----------



## helpingmypartner

TDX said:


> I have a pdf of a version from 2009 that I found somewhere on the internet. So if you think you really need it I can give it to you.


I hope this reaches you in 2021, but do you still have that pdf? My partner just started having the symptoms 2 weeks ago and can barely deal with it, and is starting to feel suicidal because of it. I want to help him. We are in the process of finding a therapist now, but I would love to guide him in expediting his mental healing.


----------



## mariisha1

TDX said:


> I have a pdf of a version from 2009 that I found somewhere on the internet. So if you think you really need it I can give it to you.


If you still have it I would really appreciate it!


----------



## alove2dance99

mariisha1 said:


> If you still have it I would really appreciate it!


Could you get it to me as well please 🙏🏽


----------



## emiljoshka

TDX said:


> I have a pdf of a version from 2009 that I found somewhere on the internet. So if you think you really need it I can give it to you.


Hey how can I get it! I really need to try it …


----------



## Fareea

TDX said:


> I have a pdf of a version from 2009 that I found somewhere on the internet. So if you think you really need it I can give it to you.


Please could you send me a copy of the book?


----------



## hugereductions

Chicane said:


> I would imagine that it contains much the same material as something like the Linden method.
> 
> These programs are slick-looking on the surface, but I think the core of it will leave you feeling one of two ways:
> 
> 1) This is fluff and not worth it.
> 2) This is too difficult to realistically follow.
> 
> I've checked out some of these anxiety/DP guides in the past, quite a few in fact, and they either center around common knowledge and tired cliches, or else a radical set of steps that nobody with any type of DP-related condition would feel comfortable undertaking.
> 
> I also did not see a refund policy on that particular site, which the Linden method did have at least (and which I took advantage of). So be wary if you do go for it, as unfortunately, this is still just a business for guys like this. I keep coming back to the feeling that someone who had been through this hell would give out the information necessary to beat it for free. In that sense, I have infinitely more respect for those who post their stories in the recovery section on this forum, and those who still struggle with it but continue to talk about it and discuss their feelings here.
> 
> The sheer callousness of someone getting over DP, then rubbing their hands together gleefully, going "I can make money with this" seems both sickening and unrealistic on some level. Either way, I wouldn't expect much out of the program.


What a heartfelt ditof commentary! I can't thank you enough.


----------



## Trith

When some people have reasons to think that a book might be a scam and they want to read it before they pay for it, they sometimes download it for free from LibGen, which has really a lot of books for free, probably including this one, my intuition tells me, and which is easier to access using a VPN depending on your country. I don't think it would be immoral to do that as long as you pay for the hardcopy if you think it is legit, but unfortunately that's illegal.


----------



## Phantasm

We had to remove links because of copyright.


----------

